# R10 No local channels



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

First I would like to thank "litzdog911" and "Mark Holtz" for helping me with my previous question. This is my new question, I purchased a DTV Satillite dish to use with my R10 at my campsite in the mountians of N. Georgia. I was told by others that as long as I kept my home zip code when going through the setup I would get my local stations ( mainly for ABC, CBS, and NBC national broadcast) but that is not happening. I receive all the cable channels and they come in very well. I am pointed to satillite 101 using transponder 1. I'm only getting about 76% signal strength but it does not seem to effect reception. So is it possible to get my local stations and if so what can I do so that I can? I guess I should add my zip code at home is 32927 and the one at the campsite is 30546. Thanks


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> First I would like to thank "litzdog911" and "Mark Holtz" for helping me with my previous question. This is my new question, I purchased a DTV Satillite dish to use with my R10 at my campsite in the mountians of N. Georgia. I was told by others that as long as I kept my home zip code when going through the setup I would get my local stations ( mainly for ABC, CBS, and NBC national broadcast) but that is not happening. I receive all the cable channels and they come in very well. I am pointed to satillite 101 using transponder 1. I'm only getting about 76% signal strength but it does not seem to effect reception. So is it possible to get my local stations and if so what can I do so that I can? I guess I should add my zip code at home is 32927 and the one at the campsite is 30546. Thanks


Whoever told you that has no clue.

The zip code that is entered in the receiver setup has nothing to do with what channels you receive. It's only use is to give you rough pointing numbers.

You will only receive your locals as long as you remain within the spotbeam that they are carried on. As soon as you step outside of that they will no longer work.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. Would it be possible to receive the local channels where my campsite is located or are local channels some how connect to my account and therefore the only local channels I can receive are the ones' at home? If so is here any way I could get The national broadcast stations? Thanks


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

To get locals, assuming there are locals where you are camping, you would need to call in and change your service address. There are a few complications to doing so. It puts you into a very grey area as far as folling the terms of service. Anyone that may be at home would lose your true locals. You may need to be able to see the 119, or quite possibly need a slimline (99/103) and a mpeg4 receiver. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you for all your advice.


----------

